# How to make breastmilk soap from glycerin soap base?



## nnll (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have never made soap before and making it from scratch simply is too difficult for me! I want to make breastmilk soap for my baby, and I ordered several pounds of melt&pour clear glycerin soap base online. But since the soaping is mostly done, I am at a loss as to how much breastmilk to add into the soap base? Can I do 1lb of breastmilk to 1lb of soap base? 

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome, Karen! 

This is just my opinion based on my own experiences, but I am very leery of putting any food-type ingredients in melt & pour soap where the possibility of the food-type ingredient spoiling is very high. I once knew a lady who used to mix the milk from her goats in her melt & pour and the bars went bad very quickly. They smelled like vomit and had to be thrown out. 

In contrast, putting milk (including breast-milk) in lye-based soap is a much better way to go with very little chance of spoilage since the lye will react with the fat in the milk and convert it to soap.

Hopefully more will chime in soon.


IrishLass


----------



## hozhed (Feb 26, 2015)

nnll said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have never made soap before and making it from scratch simply is too difficult for me! I want to make breastmilk soap for my baby, and I ordered several pounds of melt&pour clear glycerin soap base online. But since the soaping is mostly done, I am at a loss as to how much breastmilk to add into the soap base? Can I do 1lb of breastmilk to 1lb of soap base?
> 
> ...


 

I don't think that's a good idea for a M&P soap. Just my opinion...


----------



## new12soap (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with Irish Lass, I really don't think it is a good idea to use breastmilk in MP soap.

I also do NOT think it is a good idea to use melt and pour soap on a baby at all.

Keep some extra breastmilk in the freezer, and when you have the time and opportunity to learn to make soap, it will be there when you need it. It will still be perfectly fine for soap even years later, IMO.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 26, 2015)

Or do you perhaps know a soaper who would make the soap for you?


----------

